# 12/19 Doe



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got in my stand at 6.30 this morning, had 2 does come through at 7.45, a mature doe and her yearling, 1 shot at 90 yards with my daughters Ruger 44 carbine, dropped in her tracks, that is a nice shooting rifle with light recoil,


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats on the doe..Rich


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

My uncle has a 44 like that fun shooting gun


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice doe and nice rifle. Congrats.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Is that tube fed or magazine ? I decided on the magazine when I got mine years back, found out there is 2 different mags for those too.
They are tack drivers , my shoots great.
I prefer being done before gun comes in, but my hunting is temperature related for proper handling the meat
CONGRATS meat in the freezer


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to go, congratulations.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

It's tube fed on the bottom, easy to put in and easy to take out.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations. I really want one of those rifles. A buddy has one and I love it.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

ltroyer said:


> My uncle has a 44 like that fun shooting gun


I’ve got two. The tube fed and one that has the magazine. Don’t understand why they quit making them. Same size as my 10 22s


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

That's a cool rifle. The last one was made in 1985 and looks a lot like the 10/22. Hold on to that rifle.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

It sets next to a 10/22 in the safe, they are the same length


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's my deer gun since they allowed the straight wall round and not the weapon used (hand gun) made no sense to me..... I would much rather someone hunting with a carbine then hand gun of same caliber ...... safety for a better shot and better kill for the deer


----------

